# Walker & Woodward Ltd, Birmingham



## smileysal (Oct 12, 2007)

Visited Walker & Woodward on Saturday at the meet with Reaperman, Lightbouy and Mr Bones. Not sure of the history, but I loved the both the buildings itself and the workshops etc. 

Anyway, here's the pics I took.

One of the workshops, (there were a few floors all with the former workbenches down the sides).











The enclosed fire escape










Through a broken window










Fire damage




















Looking down into one of the many overgrown courtyards





Another floor with the workbenches down the side. 





A very dodgy roof,


----------



## smileysal (Oct 12, 2007)

And a few more,






View across the courtyard,





Then we moved on lol.


----------



## King Al (Oct 12, 2007)

Very Derelict Just the way I like it


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 12, 2007)

Sal your pics are absolutely superb. What a great explore! (Another envious moment!  )
Excellent!


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 12, 2007)

Superb little place. Acres of character despite the poor state of repair. A rare thing to find such a traditional company premises. Good set of photos, I thought your camera might struggle when you said it wouldnt let you take photos in the dark but they've turned out well


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## Foxylady (Oct 12, 2007)

Excellent pics, Mr B. 
Love those arched doorways and the last pic...was that the emergency exit? It's also interesting to see the old orange-red brick against the more modern pinky red brick. And like the Mr B, er...Mr B. 
I've def got to go and see this.

Cheers


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 12, 2007)

Just mentioned the emergency exit, but that was in the penmaker's. Doh!


----------



## King Al (Oct 12, 2007)

did you try the walk-way of doom (pic 3) ?


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 12, 2007)

King Al said:


> did you try the walk-way of doom (pic 3) ?



Nope!


----------



## smileysal (Oct 12, 2007)

Did you see the large wooden boat on the floor underneath the walkway/guttering bit? Wasn't a small one either. God knows how they got that into the small place 

Another set of excellent photos. I'm glad you got pics of the infamous door no 7 lol, and looking down the stairs. Absolutely loved this building, loads of nooks and crannies, and walkways, stairs, bridges etc. Didn't like all the syringes lying around where someone looks like they've been sleeping 

Can't wait now for the next meet - nudge nudge, wink wink lol.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## King Al (Oct 15, 2007)

mr_bones said:


> Nope!



 I think that was the right choice


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 16, 2007)

Lovely jubbly pics Sal & Mr B!
Was a real pleasure to finally meet you both, as well as Reaps 
Thanks to Reaps for picking out such cracking places for the DP meet / explore.
Here's a few of mine of this place............

It's too tall in me opinion -could topple over after a few pints!! 


























































The "all action" shot! 





Job done........





Lb


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 16, 2007)

Excellent stuff Lb. 
Some really good people shots too, which is nice to see.

Cheers


----------



## skittles (Oct 16, 2007)

Lightbuoy said:


>



Great photos all of you 

Disappointing that their is no history

Wonder what are the dog kennels in the pic


----------



## Reaperman (Oct 16, 2007)

skittles said:


> Great photos all of you
> 
> Disappointing that their is no history
> 
> Wonder what are he dog kennels in the pic



Well the building itself is the history, It typeies so many small manufactuing firms that shaped that part of the west midlands.

The steel boxes in the middle of the rooms are I think heaters of some sort.


----------



## smileysal (Oct 19, 2007)

Jesus, didn't realise my backside was that huge 

More awesome pics. Absolutely loved this place, it's a shame its in the condition its in now. Loved the windows, all the workbenches down alongside the windows. It's a shame about the fire damage (and of course all those needles :icon_evil ). Still wondering about how on earth they got the large wooden boat in the courtyard, didn't seem to be any large doors for it to fit through. strange lol.

Hope someone takes pity on the building and turns it into something great. Too many lovely, sturdy buildings like this are just left to rot.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## skittles (Oct 19, 2007)

What boat, keep looking at the pics but can not see a boat


----------



## shadowman (Oct 20, 2007)

Good photos, what did they make in this place,it looks very victorian.
I like the photo of girl climbing over wall bum shot ;-)


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 20, 2007)

shadowman said:


> I like the photo of girl climbing over wall bum shot ;-)



Um...isn't that Mr Bones? (Just going by the clothes, like).


----------



## shadowman (Oct 20, 2007)

Foxylady said:


> Um...isn't that Mr Bones? (Just going by the clothes, like).



Dammmmm, Sorry Mr B, so,Re Quote as....looks like a Royal Marines Commando climbing that wall.As Stealthy as a cat..


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 20, 2007)

Only just caught up on this thread. Nice photos Lightbuoy, although i still can't be sure who the 'climbing over wall shot' is of - probably me


----------



## S4M (Dec 4, 2007)

Planning a visit to Birmingham this weekend (the 9th Dec) and really want to explore this place, looks great Would you mind giving me some description on the location of this. 

Also if you know of anywhere else in the city that is as good as this, would appreciate it,

Thanks  

S4M


----------



## Cerberus (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow that place looks untouched in decades. Just beautiful. It would have been royally chav'ed up and covered in pigeon poo round where I live. Great report.


----------



## sheep2405 (Dec 9, 2007)

Good work guys, would love to have a look for myself one day


----------



## Simon-G (Dec 9, 2007)

Excellent work guy's really enjoyed the pics.

Simon-G


----------



## snappel (Dec 10, 2007)

The 1943 Kelly's Directory of Birmingham & Suburbs (Brass Founders section) lists a business by the name of 'Walker & Woodward Ltd (cast hinges, stamped & bar work)' at the Legge Lane address. Baron R Walker's brass founding company manufactured a range of brass instruments, including spirit levels.


----------



## Virusman26 (Feb 2, 2008)

Been up today and the site is sold pending planning for the obvious.........flats.
Better get a meet together quick. I need to see this place!


----------



## smileysal (Feb 2, 2008)

noooooooo, hope they aren't going to demolish the building, hope they are only going to turn the whole building into flats. its a lovely building, would be a bloody waste if they were to demolish it.

Bloody councils, planner and developers. grrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 2, 2008)

Virusman26 said:


> Better get a meet together quick. I need to see this place!



Me too! Soon as we've held the South Wales meet I'm up for coming up to Brum...if it's not too late!


----------



## KingRat (Feb 2, 2008)

Now what a coincidence, we were loitering with intent here earlier today  New boards and new razor wire


----------



## smileysal (Feb 2, 2008)

thats not good  for us anyway. :'( 

Cheers KR,

 Sal


----------



## KingRat (Feb 2, 2008)

smileysal said:


> thats not good  for us anyway. :'(
> 
> Cheers KR,
> 
> Sal


I really wanted 'in' too


----------



## Virusman26 (Feb 2, 2008)

I think we need to organize something in Brum soon. here are plenty of places, but with probably only limited time before they go. The old Swan kettle works is being stripped think as part of a big development.


----------



## Virusman26 (Feb 2, 2008)

skittles said:


> Disappointing that their is no history



Here's what I found a while back when I tried to get in there.

http://www.thestirrer.co.uk/sb2803071.html

I know it as Barrowclift Spinnings, but by the look of it, there were 3 buildings on one site.
Gotta see the inside, however, I've seen posts elsewhere to suggest that there are a few druggies that have moved in. A big group maybe needed if we want to go back in!!!!! There's plenty more places that are un-secure if we can't get in here tho!!!


----------



## smileysal (Feb 2, 2008)

When we were there in October, there were loads of both used and new needles and syringes and other drug taking paraphanalia lying around on the floor.


----------



## Virusman26 (Feb 2, 2008)

The place has always been a haven, and I think a body was found there last year, or the year before. Not a great thing to find when out on a fun explore eh? It's just become a problem over the last few months. So I'm told anyway.


----------



## mr_bones (Feb 3, 2008)

Would be a real shame if it doesn't get seen by a few more people, despite it's really poor condition it is a gem of an explore.


----------

